# Pc aufrüsten



## BuddyHolly1989 (1. Juli 2013)

*Pc aufrüsten*

Hi zusammen will meinen pc aufrüsten , spiele cs go aber habe übelste fps drops  und laggs ich glaube es wird zeit pc aufzurüsten 
was könnt ihr mir empfehlen hier mein system. (will nicht mehr als 500 euro ausgeben)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 

          BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
             Memory: 16384MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 16376MB RAM
          Page File: 4368MB used, 28379MB available
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2013)

Dein System ist doch noch immer sehr gut. 
Wenn's Zicken macht, wird's vielleicht mal Zeit, die Festplatte zu formatieren und das Betriebssystem neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (1. Juli 2013)

habe ich schon probiert habe immer noch fps einbrüche und lags


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2013)

Die Pagefile ist arg groß. Bei so viel Speicher würde ich ne minimale Auslagerungsdatei* nutzen, wenn überhaupt. Hintergrund: Bei so viel Speicher braucht das System eigentlich gar keine nur weil Windows nicht der Intelligenzklotz ist nutzt er sie manchmal trotzdem "um den Hauptspeicher zu entlasten", was bei Dir absolut unnötig ist.

*Die größe kannst du auch selber festlegen.


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (1. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die Pagefile ist arg groß. Bei so viel Speicher würde ich ne minimale Auslagerungsdatei* nutzen, wenn überhaupt. Hintergrund: Bei so viel Speicher braucht das System eigentlich gar keine nur weil Windows nicht der Intelligenzklotz ist nutzt er sie manchmal trotzdem "um den Hauptspeicher zu entlasten", was bei Dir absolut unnötig ist.
> 
> *Die größe kannst du auch selber festlegen.


 

wie kann ich das ändern?

komme ich etwa mit meinen pc noch 2 jahre aus? und ich hätte interessse an einer ssd platte ist das lohnenswert


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

Jo, du brauchst an sich nix mehr selber "nachzustellen" bei moderner Hardware.


und wenn bei DEM PC noch was hakt, dann gibt es 4 Möglichkeiten:

1) die Lags kommen nicht vom PC, sondern von Deiner Verbindung zum Gamesserver, FALLS es denn NUR um Multiplayergames geht. Du redest von CS GO, das braucht an sich gar nicht so viel Hardwarepower: das sollte mit ner GTX 660 Ti an sich mit über 100 FPOS laufen ^^  Wie ist es denn bei anderen Games?

2) die Festplatte und hakt daher, oder evlt stört auch nur ein Tool, das beim Spielen noch aktiv ist (kann auch zB der Virenscanner sein)

3) Du nutzt sehr hohe Auflösungen und/oder Downsampling und oder 3D ?

4) Du hast echt sehr sehr hohe Ansprüche   und meinst mit "Drops" und "Lags", dass es nicht mit 100, sondern mal kurz mit "nur" 50 FPS läuft  


Wenn es aber wirklich Drops auf ich sag mal 10, 20 oder 30 FPS sind, dann stimmt was nicht - die Leistung vom PC an sich reicht aber locker. Treiber sind ja sicher ALLE aktuell, oder? Mainboard, Sound, Grafik...?


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (1. Juli 2013)

cs go ist vorher gut gelaufen dan habe ich mein pc formatiert, seitdem habe ich lags und fps drops wenn ich zb mehr als 5 gegner sehe fängts an zum ruckeln und meine fps fallen von 120 auf 9-15 und das macht das spiel unspielbar für mich 
Andere Spiele laufen gut crysis 3 , bf3 ... läuft alles gut keine fps drops und keine lags.Achja csgo spiele ich auf den niedrigsten settings:

Meine treiber sind alle auf den neusten stand. Kumpel sagt ich sollte ein bios update machen aber das traue ich mir nicht zu, habe angst das ich etwas kaputt machen bzw. denke ich das wird auch nix helfen.

Vll sollte ich alle zwei platten mal von mir formatieren c und d vll hilft das was


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

Also, Du hast an der Hardware nichts verändert, aber nach ner Win-Neuinstall gab es die Probleme? Dann fehlt sicher irgendein Treiber, schau mal beim Boardhersteller nach dem Modell und lad echt ALLE Treiber runter, die es da gibt, außer die, die Du definitiv nicht brauchst (zB RAID, wenn Du gar kein Raid-System betreibst) - aber ansonsten: Chipsatz, LAN, SATA, USB, Audio.... alles mal runterladen und installieren. Und am besten VORHER nach Windows-Updates schauen und da alles installieren lassen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2013)

BuddyHolly1989 schrieb:


> wie kann ich das ändern?
> 
> komme ich etwa mit meinen pc noch 2 jahre aus? und ich hätte interessse an einer ssd platte ist das lohnenswert


 
Das ist einfach so. Sollte nicht ALLZU viel ausmachen, Dein PC ist top, eine SSD würde am DEM Problem nichts ändern da es nicht mit der Festplatte sondern mit dem Arbietsspeicher zusammenhängt.

Also noch mal: Das von mir genannte Problem hat NICHTS mit der Leistungsfähigkeit Deines Systems zu tun, im Gegenteil. Gerade WEIL Dein System so krass ist ist es nciht auf die Auslagerungsdatei angewiesen, etwas das Microsoft bei der Entwicklung wohl nicht berücksichtigt hat. Um es zu beheben sind 10-20 Mausclicks nötig. Unter Systemeigenschafte, Reiter Erweitert, bei Leistung auf Einstellungen klicken. Im Reiter Erweitert auf Ändern bei Virtueller A'Speicher klicken. Da entweder "keine ADatei" auswählen oder eine kleine selber erstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist einfach so. Sollte nicht ALLZU viel ausmachen, Dein PC ist top, eine SSD würde am DEM Problem nichts ändern da es nicht mit der Festplatte sondern mit dem Arbietsspeicher zusammenhängt.
> 
> Also noch mal: Das von mir genannte Problem hat NICHTS mit der Leistungsfähigkeit Deines Systems zu tun, im Gegenteil. Gerade WEIL Dein System so krass ist ist es nciht auf die Auslagerungsdatei angewiesen, etwas das Microsoft bei der Entwicklung wohl nicht berücksichtigt hat. Um es zu beheben sind 10-20 Mausclicks nötig. Unter Systemeigenschafte, Reiter Erweitert, bei Leistung auf Einstellungen klicken. Im Reiter Erweitert auf Ändern bei Virtueller A'Speicher klicken. Da entweder "keine ADatei" auswählen oder eine kleine selber erstellen.


 Jo, aber nur um es für BuddyHolly1984 noch deutlicher zu machen: das Umstellen der Auslagerungsdatei wäre nur eine kleine Optimierung des PCs, ist aber keinesfalls der Grund für die Probleme im Spiel - sonst hätte diese Probleme ja so gut wie jeder User, da kaum einer weiß, wie man das einstellt bzw. geschweige denn, dass es so was wie eine "Auflagerungsdatei" überhaupt gibt


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (1. Juli 2013)

ich werde morgen nach der arbeit meinen pc formatieren die c und d platte und dann alle treiber nochmal neu downloaden und dann werde ich berichten  danke für eure antworten


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

am besten zuerst nur LAN (falls es überhaupt nen LAN-Treiber gibt), dann erst alle windowsupdates, dann den Rest vom Board (von der Website, nicht die alten von CD) und am Ende den neuesten für die Grafikkarte. Und installier dann auch keine anderen Tools, sondern erstmal nur Steam (falls nötig) und CS.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juli 2013)

Bleibt denn eigentlich der *CPU/GPU-Takt konstant* wenn die "Lags"/FPS-Einbrüche auftreten?
Möglicherweise fällt deine GPU bei dem recht anspruchslosen CS:GO in den 2D-Takt zurück?
Gibts vielleicht Probleme mit dem *Netzwerkcontroller*/WLAN-Karte/Stick oder dessen Treiber.
Schau mal z.B. mit dem *Ressourcenmonitor *ob es Einbrüche bei der Netzwerlast gibt wenn CS:GO läuft.
Gibts irgendwelche *Hintergrund-Prozesse* die möglicherweise eine periodische hohe Last produzieren?
Ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich - da die FPS-EInbrüche ja nur bei dem einen Spiel auftreten - aber trotzdem mal nachschauen
Müssen vielleicht irgendwelche Ports "ge-forwarded" werden für CS:GO?
Welche Firewall(s)/Router benutzt du denn?


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, aber nur um es für BuddyHolly1984 noch deutlicher zu machen: das Umstellen der Auslagerungsdatei wäre nur eine kleine Optimierung des PCs, ist aber keinesfalls der Grund für die Probleme im Spiel - sonst hätte diese Probleme ja so gut wie jeder User, da kaum einer weiß, wie man das einstellt bzw. geschweige denn, dass es so was wie eine "Auflagerungsdatei" überhaupt gibt


 
Ja, ich dachte das hätte ich deutlich gemacht. Das war das einzige was mir spontan aufgefallen ist 

Aber gerade Ruckler... könnten das nicht auch Nachladeruckler sein da das System Dinge fälschlich auslagert?

Ich denke nicht das "so gut wie jeder User" 16 GB Abveitsspeicher hat, kA wie Winblöd sich da verhält.


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (2. Juli 2013)

habe jetzt noch schnell eine frage bevor ich nach hause komme und mein pc formatiere xD Wollte mir noch ne ssd platte kaufen mit 256 gig bringt das mir vorteile wenn ich da spiele und windows draufspiele ?


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (2. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Bleibt denn eigentlich der *CPU/GPU-Takt konstant* wenn die "Lags"/FPS-Einbrüche auftreten?
> Möglicherweise fällt deine GPU bei dem recht anspruchslosen CS:GO in den 2D-Takt zurück?
> Gibts vielleicht Probleme mit dem *Netzwerkcontroller*/WLAN-Karte/Stick oder dessen Treiber.
> Schau mal z.B. mit dem *Ressourcenmonitor *ob es Einbrüche bei der Netzwerlast gibt wenn CS:GO läuft.
> ...



Wie kann ich nachschauen ob cpu und gpu konstant bleibt?
habe glaub ich nicht mal wlan 
Im hintergrund läuft alles normal (habe keine zusätzlichen programme offen ausser xfire)
Habe alle ports freigeschaltet


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

BuddyHolly1989 schrieb:


> habe jetzt noch schnell eine frage bevor ich nach hause komme und mein pc formatiere xD Wollte mir noch ne ssd platte kaufen mit 256 gig bringt das mir vorteile wenn ich da spiele und windows draufspiele ?


 
Alles was Du von der SSD startest startet erheblich schneller. Nachdem es geladen ist, was eben schneller geht, spürst Du keine Vorteile, also keine mehrFPS oder so.

Wenn Du Dein Systsem sowieso formatieren willst wäre das ein guter Punkt Dein System gleich auf ner SSD zu installieren. Du spielst dadurch zwar nicht schneller aber es war für mich der größte Turbo-Button für Windows den ich je erleben durfte.

edit: Bei Deinem System frage ich mich sowieso wieso Du keine SSD hast wenn Du schon so "viel" in den Rechner investierst


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (2. Juli 2013)

mein pc war damals ein fertig pc habe ihn vor zwei jahren gekauft habe nur grafikkarte und ram neu rein ^^ Naja wenns mir beim spielen nix bringt dann werde ich mir keine kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das "so gut wie jeder User" 16 GB Abveitsspeicher hat, kA wie Winblöd sich da verhält.


Ich meinte damit auch User mit 4 oder 8GB, denn selbst da spielt die Auslagerung echt keine merkbare Rolle mehr 


@BuddyHolly1989: eine SSD beschleunigt den Windows-Alltag "gefühlt", weil grad "Kleinkram" extrem schnell geladen wird, aber die reine Leistung wird nicht erhöht, nur die Ladezeiten. Bei Games also lädt das Spiel schneller, es läuft aber nicht schneller. FALLS es Ruckler durch Nachladen von Festplatte sind, dann würde eine SSD aber was bringen, nur: ich kenne kein Spiel, bei dem es WEGEN Nachladen von Platte Ruckler gibt ^^  da müsste die Platte dann eher schon nen Defekt haben


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (2. Juli 2013)

so meine lieben guten abend habe pc neu aufgesetzt treiber neu drauf etc... läuft prima cs go habe konstant 80 -120 fps ausser offline mit bots keine ahnung warum, und habe auch keine ahnung warum ich dieses problem hatte


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2013)

Da hatte sich bestimmt irgendein falscher Treiber oder ein falsch konfiguriertes Tool eingenistet ^^


----------



## Lunica (3. Juli 2013)

BuddyHolly1989 schrieb:


> so meine lieben guten abend habe pc neu aufgesetzt treiber neu drauf etc... läuft prima cs go habe konstant 80 -120 fps ausser offline mit bots keine ahnung warum, und habe auch keine ahnung warum ich dieses problem hatte


 

Wenn du bei deiner Hardware FPS Probleme hast und noch dazu in CS:GO was ja sogar auf einer IGP halbwegs flüssig läuft (Medium) dann kann nur was an der Software/Treiber kaputt bzw. falsch eingestellt sein.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2013)

BuddyHolly1989 schrieb:


> so meine lieben guten abend habe pc neu aufgesetzt treiber neu drauf etc... läuft prima cs go habe konstant 80 -120 fps ausser offline mit bots keine ahnung warum, und habe auch keine ahnung warum ich dieses problem hatte


 
Schön das es jetzt funzt.

Hast Du jetzt ne SSD gekauft oder nicht?


----------



## BuddyHolly1989 (3. Juli 2013)

nein habe mir keine ssd gekauft


----------

